# Got ViP 211 from DN yesterday



## jKp

Hi, new here. I called DN last week the day of CES and ordered a Vip 211 (swapping for my 811). Somehow I got a CSR that knew what a 211 was. The box came from Denver and the shipping label said vip 211 dish promotion on it. So they have a stash of these receivers , but probable not enough to keep up with the demand. Well it got here yesterday and hooked it up. It has a slimmer profile, cool new menu and progamming screens, OTA signals seem to come in better (not all OTA channels are mapped though), have not checked out all of the features yet. The bad things are the remote is IR not UHF and SD pq is the same as the 811. (tried both HDMI and Component) HD is still good. MPEG-4 channels are not up yet, though advanced tech told me they may be up before FEB.1st.


----------



## Ron Barry

:welcome_s jKp 

Congrats.. Feel free to post some thought and pictures in the Vip-211 support area.


----------



## Rogueone

on the chat, the voom guy said their 5 new channels were broadcasting as of CES, I'd check that.


----------



## jKp

Rogueone said:


> on the chat, the voom guy said their 5 new channels were broadcasting as of CES, I'd check that.


I did , no luck on the 129 sat. Maybe on the 61.5?


----------



## Kricket

jKp said:


> I did , no luck on the 129 sat. Maybe on the 61.5?


would you mind posting a few shots of the receiver and box? im curious - the pictures ive seen havent been very high quality at all...


----------



## BFG

existing customer?


----------



## jKp

Kricket said:


> would you mind posting a few shots of the receiver and box? im curious - the pictures ive seen havent been very high quality at all...


It just came in an old 811 box. The receiver is all hooked up , so I took a photo of the front. The rear is from the user's guide. Aso some pics of the menu, program guide.


----------



## jKp

Yes, I have been with DN about 4 years.


----------



## robill

Did you 'own' or lease the 811 that you returned to Dish?


----------



## jKp

Leased the 811. BTW sorry about the bad pics, need new camera. More concerned with HDTV.


----------



## unr1

thanks for the pics


----------



## Laverne

I like how the Info is above the EPG, instead of layered on top of it. Cool!


----------



## trido

jKp said:


> Hi, new here. I called DN last week the day of CES and ordered a Vip 211 (swapping for my 811). Somehow I got a CSR that knew what a 211 was. The box came from Denver and the shipping label said vip 211 dish promotion on it. So they have a stash of these receivers , but probable not enough to keep up with the demand. Well it got here yesterday and hooked it up. It has a slimmer profile, cool new menu and progamming screens, OTA signals seem to come in better (not all OTA channels are mapped though), have not checked out all of the features yet. The bad things are the remote is IR not UHF and SD pq is the same as the 811. (tried both HDMI and Component) HD is still good. MPEG-4 channels are not up yet, though advanced tech told me they may be up before FEB.1st.


WOW your lucky I called this AM and was told I had to call back FEB 1 to swap my leased 811 for 211.

Darn my luck
Trido


----------



## saweetnesstrev

im waiting to FEB 1st, hopefully they switched my 811, i had it only 2 months or so,, hopefully they wont give me any problems if i pay..


----------



## BobaBird

jKp, in your picture 2 the Browse guide has an arrow after the current and next shows. How much of the guide does it let you see?

You should have an option for a 3-hour wide guide. Does the 211 also have the 1-hour large text option?


----------



## jKp

BobaBird said:


> jKp, in your picture 2 the Browse guide has an arrow after the current and next shows. How much of the guide does it let you see?
> 
> You should have an option for a 3-hour wide guide. Does the 211 also have the 1-hour large text option?


About 24 hrs then it starts to download more info. I will look into the other options.


----------



## mkpolley

any one else call dish and ask about the vip211,i called,they said to call back feb.1st,keep calling?


----------



## Thor263

Laverne said:


> I like how the Info is above the EPG, instead of layered on top of it. Cool!


Yep, it's like the 522, 625 and 942. Good to see that it appears to be using a common code base.


----------



## rogerw50

I am curios about the cables it comes with? I have an 811 and use a DVI cable to TV. I'm assuming the VIP211 is HDMI. Does Dish prvide HDMI to DVI cable?


----------



## geno58

At the present time I have the 6000 & 811 receivers. I called Dish yesterday, and ordered the vip211 and they took the order, the cost $49.00, and I will have to swap the 6000 receiver for it. (I owned this receiver). They also said for the receiver I swapped, I would receive a $25.00 credit to my monthly billing within 45 days. They also said the HDMI cables do not come with it.


----------



## Dsquared

Why an IR remote? This will not work for me. I have a flat panel HDTV in my kitchen but the 811 is in an adjacent music room where I keep my audio components. The UHF remote is great for my setup. I guess I'll have to keep the 811.


----------



## bigrick

Dsquared said:


> Why an IR remote? This will not work for me. I have a flat panel HDTV in my kitchen but the 811 is in an adjacent music room where I keep my audio components. The UHF remote is great for my setup. I guess I'll have to keep the 811.


This is a little ridiculous there is no uhf antenna capabilities, what with Charlie always talking about "you can get the flat tvs and hang them on the wall." Does the 211 come with some zip ties to strap the thing to the bottom of your plasma. Boy wouldn't that look nice.

Plasma.................................................................$10,000
vip211 no uhf..........................,............................$49.99
zip ties....................................................................$0.01
hanging the receiver from the bottom of your tv.....Priceless

Thanks Charlie!


----------



## bigrick

jKp said:


> Leased the 811. BTW sorry about the bad pics, need new camera. More concerned with HDTV.


Just curious, if you are so concerned, why do you have that dvd player stacked on the receiver? Does the VIP series work better if you let them get super hot? or is that a receiver cooler.


----------



## jKp

bigrick said:


> Just curious, if you are so concerned, why do you have that dvd player stacked on the receiver? Does the VIP series work better if you let them get super hot? or is that a receiver cooler.


The dvd player is only 9" deep. The receiver stays cool. Just a temp location, got the DVD player and 211 at same time. BTW the IR remote works good. I have my plasma hanging on the wall and receiver in a different location facing away from the plasma. The DVD player needed an IR to UHF converter, but the 211's remote works from far away.


----------



## wb2mkx

mkpolley said:


> any one else call dish and ask about the vip211,i called,they said to call back feb.1st,keep calling?


mkpolley, I called yesterday and a CSR responded to call back Feb 1. Not sure if its because they feel they'll have enough receivers, or if they want the programming to be there.


----------



## tonyp56

bigrick said:


> This is a little ridiculous there is no uhf antenna capabilities, what with Charlie always talking about "you can get the flat tvs and hang them on the wall." Does the 211 come with some zip ties to strap the thing to the bottom of your plasma. Boy wouldn't that look nice.
> 
> Plasma.................................................................$10,000
> vip211 no uhf..........................,............................$49.99
> zip ties....................................................................$0.01
> hanging the receiver from the bottom of your tv.....Priceless
> 
> Thanks Charlie!


Ok, if you paid $10,000 for a TV, I think you can afford to go out and buy one of those neat little remote extenders (in other words, UHF) for what $50 or less.  

I never liked the UHF antenna on my 811, it isn't even hooked up, and I've used an IR remote since about a month of getting my 811. IMHO, having a UHF remote for a non-dual tuner receiver is redundant.


----------



## smentzer

So that picture shows an ethernet port on the back with the caption vip211 only. What other receiver does the manual cover that they have to say that?


----------



## tnsprin

smentzer said:


> So that picture shows an ethernet port on the back with the caption vip211 only. What other receiver does the manual cover that they have to say that?


The now discontinued(after 1 month) 411.


----------



## BobMurdoch

411.

ringy dingy......

I'm sorry that number is no longer in service. Please check the number and try again.

Wow, and I thought the 942 lifespan was short.....


----------



## John W

jKp said:


> It just came in an old 811 box. The receiver is all hooked up , so I took a photo of the front. The rear is from the user's guide. Aso some pics of the menu, program guide.


So, if my tv has just dvi do I need a HDMI™ male to DVI™ male?


----------



## BobMurdoch

I would think so. I will have the same situation......


----------



## ggw2000

BobMurdoch said:


> I would think so. I will have the same situation......


That is correct.. The 211 has a female HDMI connector on the back and your TV should also have a female DVI connector.. You can also use a DVI cable with a HDMI to DVI converter. I picked one up saturday for $15 locally. I ordered a 211 from Dishdepot and it should be here on friday  . Gerry


----------



## olgeezer

I had read the 211 doesn't have an analog OTA tuner. I noticed on your pictures that , unlike the 811, it does have coax out to run to your TV tuner. Had me worried for awhile as 1 of the locals doesn't offer digital OTA.


----------



## James Long

Yes. The ViP-211 has a pass through of the OTA antenna for your TV set.

JL


----------



## sendy

i got the ViP -211 from Dishdepot works fine nice menu , picture is solid the SD chanels looks a bit better, 
any news on the new prices?
Sendy


----------



## pajer

called dish wanting to upgrade to an 811, csr really pushed hard for me to wait until feb 1 and upgrade to the 211. i insisted i wanted to upgrade to the 811 from the 6000. She took my order for 49.00 and informed me i will be getting the 211 (which is what i was really hoping would happen) i also talked to a supervisor who noted on my account that i will be eligible for the 622 on feb 1 as i just wanted the 811 now and since they are sending the 211 it will not count as one of the 1 per year mpeg4 receivers. I am happy. pajer


----------



## Stewart Vernon

pajer said:


> called dish wanting to upgrade to an 811, csr really pushed hard for me to wait until feb 1 and upgrade to the 211. i insisted i wanted to upgrade to the 811 from the 6000. She took my order for 49.00 and informed me i will be getting the 211 (which is what i was really hoping would happen) i also talked to a supervisor who noted on my account that i will be eligible for the 622 on feb 1 as i just wanted the 811 now and since they are sending the 211 it will not count as one of the 1 per year mpeg4 receivers. I am happy. pajer


Count yourself lucky! Several people have posted that they ordered and got either an 811 or 942 this month, prior to the Feb 1st new offers.

What's confusing here is whereas most people post horror stories about CSRs telling them the "old" stuff works fine for the new channels... it sounds like you actually had a knowledgable CSR who was trying to talk you into waiting to make sure you would get the latest receivers.


----------



## roadrnnr

jKp said:


> Leased the 811. BTW sorry about the bad pics, need new camera. More concerned with HDTV.


Can you get a shot of the back or tell us what it has for connections?

Thanks


----------



## James Long

Pictures of the ViP-211 are in the ViP-211 Basics thread at the top of the forum.
The 2nd picture at the bottom is the largest of the back panel.

JL


----------



## jack byron

olgeezer said:


> I had read the 211 doesn't have an analog OTA tuner. I noticed on your pictures that , unlike the 811, it does have coax out to run to your TV tuner. Had me worried for awhile as 1 of the locals doesn't offer digital OTA.


My city has 2 locals that doesn't offer digital OTA. How does the vip622 feed two televisions on the other side of my house? I didn't notice a pass thru on the 622.


----------



## James Long

Look for the "Home Distribution" output on the ViP-622. The two RF modulated channels come off this coax port.


----------



## pajer

received my 211 yesterday and had it activated through the dish'n it up lease upgrade from a 301 for 49.00, can't wait till feb 1st to order my 611 for the 299 upgrade fee.


----------



## Fifty Caliber

James Long said:


> Look for the "Home Distribution" output on the ViP-622. The two RF modulated channels come off this coax port.


The ViP222 is supposed to have this feature as well.


----------



## trido

pajer said:


> received my 211 yesterday and had it activated through the dish'n it up lease upgrade from a 301 for 49.00, can't wait till feb 1st to order my 611 for the 299 upgrade fee.


did you have to do a 18 month commitment?

thanks

trido


----------



## pajer

yes,i did.


----------

